

Jason Calacanis interviews Reddit/Hipmunk Co-Founder Steve Huffman - _pius
http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/this-week-in-startups-76-with-steve-huffman/

======
_pius
Talks about the founding of Reddit, the dynamic between Reddit and Condé-Nast,
what it's like to become a millionaire, and how Hipmunk got off the ground.

~~~
kn0thing
Glad you liked the interview. Thanks for submitting it to HN (though a bit
late for it to get traction, I suspect). Plenty more insights to come on
blog.hipmunk.com if you're interested!

~~~
_pius
_Thanks for submitting it to HN ..._

Thanks for buying me a beer in DC at a Drankkit a long time ago. :)

